
Why Hiring Is So Hard in Tech - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/why-hiring-is-so-hard-in-tech-c462c3230017
======
DrScump

      most engineers are terrible at interviewing candidates
    

Well, _interviewing_ shouldn't be their primary role. Skilled engineer(s) are
necessary, though, as part of the vetting processes (fact-checkers, if you
will) to ensure that skills claimed by the candidate via resume, CV, or
recruiter are, in fact, genuine.

Also, including an engineer from within the team being hired for can give a
feel for how the candidate may fit in with the team dynamics.

------
hawkice
It seems a bit odd to couple "there will be dramatically more demand for
candidates than society can support" with "do all this extra work to prove you
are qualified". Shouldn't one trend obviate the _need_ for the other, even if
it remains both a decent idea and a good way of getting the exact job you may
want?

